# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Zam pazarlığı başlıyor !

## ceydaaa

ada.jpgYaklaşık 197 bin kamu işçisini yakından ilgilendiren zam pazarlığı başlıyor. Türk-İş'e bağlı 19 sendikanın katılımıyla oluşturulan Kamu Kesimi Toplu İş Sözleşmeleri Koordinasyon Kurulu, pazartesi günü toplanacak. Toplantıda, kamuda çalışan 197 bin işçi için istenecek zam oranının belirlenmesi bekleniyor.

Bu yıl yenilenecek kamu toplu iş sözleşmeleri, 101 iş yerinde veya işletmede çalışan 197 bin 373 işçiyi kapsıyor. Kamuda örgütlü sendikalar, pek çok iş yerinde, kamu işveren sendikaları TÜHİS ve Kamu-İş ile toplu sözleşme görüşmelerine başladı.

Türk-İş bünyesinde oluşturulan Kamu Kesimi Toplu İş Sözleşmeleri Koordinasyon Kurulu, pazartesi günü konfederasyon genel merkezinde toplanacak. Toplantıda, sendikaların sözleşme görüşmelerinde geldikleri nokta değerlendirecek ve ortak bir yol haritası belirlenecek. Kurulun, kamuda çalışan 197 bin işçi adına kamu işveren sendikalarından isteyeceği zam oranının belirlenmesi de bekleniyor.

ÇERÇEVE PROTOKOL İMZALANACAK

Kurul, daha sonra kamu işveren sendikalarıyla bir araya gelerek, kamu işçilerinin ücretlerini ele alacak, düşük ücretlerin iyileştirilmesini, ücretlerin enflasyona yenik düşürülmemesini, refahtan pay alınmasını ve vergi kayıplarının giderilmesini talep edecek.

Görüşmelerin ardından Türk-İş ile Hükümet arasında imzalanacak çerçeve protokolle 197 bin işçinin ücretve sosyal haklarına yapılacak zam miktarının belirlenmesi, iş yerlerine özgü taleplerin ise sendikaların yürütecekleri müzakerelerde değerlendirilmesi öngörülüyor.

Yenilenecek toplu iş sözleşmelerinin tamamına yakını 1 Ocak ve 1 Mart 2013'ten geçerli olacak.

Toplu iş sözleşmesi görüşmelerinin yürütüleceği kurum ve kuruluşlar arasında Türkiye Taş Kömürü Kurumu, Çaykur, Türkiye Şeker Fabrikaları, Makine Kimya Endüstrisi Kurumu, Devlet Su İşleri GenelMüdürlüğü, Milli Eğitim müdürlükleri, bazı bakanlıklar ve üniversiteler bulunuyor.

AA

----------

